# South Tottenham WW2 defences



## Newage (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi All

Its been some time since my last post, I`v been busy with another project, but this place is of interest.
It`s around South tottenham railway station, I`v been working in the area for the last few weeks and 
have taken a few pictures of the defences in the area.

As you approach South Tottenham station from the west (Gospel oak) there are 2 sets of Anti tank blocks each side left and right of a 
rail over bridge, there are also Anti tank blocks under the bridge parapits.

1






There are also AT block on the embankment on the over bridge.
Next as you pass through South Tottenham station still heading east along side the railway embankment is
a pillbox raised up on support legs, so the embrasures are in line with the railway access to the pillbox is
via an iron ladder.

2





After passing this the very next over bridge has another set of AT Blocks.

3





There is another pillbox in the area to the south of the station but you can`t see this from the railway line.
Not a big report but it goes to show that this stuff is still around if you look hard enought.

Cheers Newage


----------



## leftorium (Nov 23, 2013)

Do you know if these are in the eDoB database and overlay?


----------



## krela (Nov 23, 2013)

Neat stuff.


----------



## Newage (Nov 23, 2013)

The pill box that I didnt get to see is on the DoB data base, don't know about the other features as my overlay
Is somewhat out of date.

Newage


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 23, 2013)

Nice one.. how did the pill box escape the graffiti.


----------



## Newage (Nov 24, 2013)

The pill box on raised surports is a good 20 to 30 feet off the ground, as you can see form the roof line of the buildings
behind it, access is about 99% impossible.

Cheers


----------



## sYnc_below (Nov 25, 2013)

Newage said:


> don't know about the other features as my overlay
> Is somewhat out of date.
> 
> Newage



Latest DoB is here : https://www.dropbox.com/sh/v5e9iyg1n1q367r/oOCGmO-XKJ/edob


----------



## cptpies (Nov 27, 2013)

The pillboxes are all on the edob but the ATB's aren't so I have added those with credit to you Newage. Apparently there is a Type 22 very close to that last set of blocks you posted. can you confirm that?


----------



## Newage (Nov 27, 2013)

*Extra type 22*

Cpt

I'v only seen the pillbox on stilts it's just before the AT blocks, both on the left hand side.
The DoB data base shows a pillbox to the south west of South Tottenham railway station in open ground.

If and when I'm over that way again I'll have another look to see what's about 

Cheers newage


----------



## outkast (Nov 27, 2013)

would be very surprised if there is another south west of the station, the whole area looks to have been built on

http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=skwztzgztz9k&lvl=17&dir=0&sty=b&eo=0&q=south tottenham&form=LMLTCC


----------



## leftorium (Nov 28, 2013)

at the risk of sounding very anoraky the blocks under the arches of the bridge look like they aren't cubes but have at least one sloping or stepped face - is that the case or just a visual effect caused by the shadows?


----------



## Newage (Nov 28, 2013)

*Cubes under BG*

Hi There

well spotted, the "cubes" under the bridge both sides of the railway line do have a slop face, I`v called
them cubes as its sort of a generic term, dont know if they have a proper name.

Cheers Newage


----------



## Newage (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi All

I`v put together this map with the locations of both pill bxes and the AT blocks.






Cheers Newage


----------



## night crawler (Nov 28, 2013)

"Not a big report but it goes to show that this stuff is still around if you look hard enought."
True Newage but we can't getto see the railblocks like you as they are on network rail property your ok you work for them or train company so get to see them. The pillbox is interesting, is that acessed from the railway side or is it possable to getto see it fom the estate if you asked. Not that I'm going to go trecking there to see it. Great set of photos.


----------



## outkast (Nov 28, 2013)

Theres a nice example of a rail block at oakwood station, unfortunately its off the end of the platform too far to get any pics, they are undercover so lighting aint great when trying get a shot from the train either.


----------



## leftorium (Nov 28, 2013)

Newage said:


> Hi There
> 
> well spotted, the "cubes" under the bridge both sides of the railway line do have a slop face, I`v called
> them cubes as its sort of a generic term, dont know if they have a proper name.
> ...



cubes is fine and as most of the line made up of cubic cubes there is no confusion we'll all know what you mean  - I tend to go for AT Blocks is the more generic term because that's identifies the intent of the barrier rather than the type because you get all sorts  and mixed - I'm still looking for an Anti Tank Coffin in the wild mind you 

I was just using cube as in regular hexahedron I wasn't suggesting you'd got the name wrong  I'm a pedant but not that bad (I hope)


----------



## krela (Nov 28, 2013)

They were made by making moulds out of wood planks, I would imagine you get all shapes and sizes depending on the skill and care taken by the contractor making them. 

AT Blocks is what I've always called them too.


----------



## Skoyen89 (Jan 14, 2014)

Outkast - be interested in what form the rail block at Oakwood station takes?


----------

